# Tank of the Month: March 2004



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Congratulations Ken!!!

Way to go.

```
=D>
```


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Congratulations, Ken! That is a stunning and very original aquarium. What is creeping over the wood? Hydrocotyle or Cardamine lyrata?

Carlos


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

You dont have a picture of the driftwood by itself do you? Awesome looking tank. I like the way the all green look goes. Will you let the foreground fill in completely or do you like the bare area's in the front?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Ken,

Great looking tank. Aquascaping 55G is a challange. 

Do you have step by step gallery ?


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

congratulations, Ken! i like it. oh~ where did you post that Thai restaurant address? i couldnt find it now! i may go to check it out during my spring break. cant wait!!!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice job! Excellent!


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone...I feel very welcome at APC and happy to share my creation. 
This is 1 of 4 entries I'm submitting to ADA and AGA this year. The other 3 is still being worked on. 
Special thanks to Carlos for inviting me to APC.  
If it wasn't for him I wouldn't be here. 
Thank you Art for a wonderful site and giving me a voice.



> What is creeping over the wood? Hydrocotyle or Cardamine lyrata?


I thought I order Creeping Charlie, but after looking at the list again it's Cardamine lyrata.



> You don't have a picture of the driftwood by itself do you? Will you let the foreground fill in completely or do you like the bare area's in the front?


This was a rush job, so the only picture I have is the rock arrangement in the 3 x 125 gal. The two pieces of Malaysian driftwood are both Y shape and about 4" narrow. I pretty much done with this set-up and will let the substrate stay bare.

I've a bad habit of forgetting to take step by step pictures of the aquascapes that I create. I get so caught up with the design that I forget. Now that I just invested in a camera, I'll try to keep a better journal of my projects.



> where did you post that Thai restaurant address


Royal Thai, 1627 Hillside Ave., New Hyde Park, NY 11040.

Spring Break in NYC??? Not sure how long that restaurant will last...But the owner did promise me that I get to keep all my creations when they sell the business. 

Sincerely
Ken

OK that SpelChek thung is cool, wow


----------



## panaque (Jan 21, 2004)

Great tank, Ken...Definately worthy of totm! I cant wait to see your other three tanks and wish you luck in the AGA and ADA!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Awesome tank! When are you going to reveal your next aquascapes?!  Is that C. helferi in the middle?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

> This was a rush job


I wish my rush jobs looked like that!


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice! I hope my tank comes close to looking like that....


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Ken, what's that fertilizer you are testing out?


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*again thanks*



> I cant wait to see your other three tanks


I would like to show them on APC, but it will lose the value of suprise to the judges. I might take some picture for the Preparing for contest topic to show the basic layout.



> Is that C. helferi in the middle?


The plant in the middle is Rerospiralis.

I wish I can spend more time on this tank to clean up the lines. Time is alway a factor when it's a customers tank. 
I also didn't come up with a name yet for this tank. But after a closer look at the picture Art posted on this topic a name came to mind.
??? Dragon is the title, the head of the dragon begins on the right side under the Angel. The body goes through the middle of the tank ending with the tail on the left side.
The Cardamine lyrata helps form the arms on the bottom right and left side.
Do you all see it or I'm just crazy?



> what's that fertilizer you are testing out?


It's samples from my buddy Bartek Lipczynski who is producing a fertilizer line of products base on his winning dutch style test.

Thanks again
Ken


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: again thanks*



ryuken168 said:


> The plant in the middle is Rerospiralis.


Ken,
Not sure if you made a spelling mistake but the plant is _Cryptocoryne retrospiralis_.



> It's samples from my buddy Bartek Lipczynski who is producing a fertilizer line of products base on his winning dutch style test.


I spoke to Bartek just recently. He invited me back to Poland for plant meeting :wink: . It would be nice to visit motherland again. He was showing me pictures from the meeting where he was advertising his new product. I should talk to him again and ask him for a sample. :idea:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Ken, I hope you are entering in the Aqua botanic contest as well!


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

I love how you place all the plants! I wish i had those skills. It really deserves TOTM.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Again thanks*

Thanks Robert, I'll think about it.

Thanks United21Soccer,


> I wish i had those skills


No need to wish, Carlos and I are here to help you develop your skills here on APC, just come on into the Aquascape forum.

Ken


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Ken, your 10 gallon did very well in the AB contest last year. It was one of my favorites


----------

